# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Juegos con la flipper

## mcmoli

Que juegos haceis con la flipper a parte del típico del vaso? Y de una típica desaparición? El juego que realizó Piedrahita este pasado sábado a B.O. creo que se hacía con una y la verdad es que le salío genial.

----------


## Ella

yo hago con la flipper los vuelos de 3 monedas de mano a mano (3fly creo que se llaman, donde no se deja de ver ni un momento las monedas)(aunque tampoco es necesaria, talman una vez me hizo uno sin gimmicks)
nunca he hecho el juego del vaso

pd: corto y lo pongo en un post individial ya que el otro trataba sobre problemas con la moneda

----------


## miguelajo

Revisa el material de Troy Hooser.
Creo que ha sido el que ha impulsado esta moneda.Tiene 3 dvd que están muy bien.

----------


## mcmoli

A mi tampoco me gusta el juego del vaso, es demasiado rápido y la gente quiere la repetición.

También he provado uno que me enseño Joshua Jay en la conferencia se hace con fliper y cascarilla, y es una desaparición de monedas una a una (al final quedas limpio). Es bastante bueno, pero tampoco me convence... 

Alguien tiene grabado el que realizó piedrahita este sábado con la gota de vino en la mesa? No se porqué, pero todos los juegos que hace me gustan jeje

----------


## ingodwetrust

http://www.cuatro.com/multimedia/vid....Ves&view=alta

Ahí va el enlace del video. Prestad atención en el momento en el que suelta tres monedas y sólo quedan dos encima de la mesa. Son dos monedas firmadas que forman la palabra...... ¿Casualidad o parte del efecto dirigida a un sector del público?. Al final del video, en el resumen, se ve con más claridad a lo que me refiero.

Saludos.

----------


## mcmoli

Gracias por el video

----------


## fradyjavi

Gracias por el enlace del video para que lo podamos volver a ver ingodwetrust, aunque yo creo que lo de las letras es una casualidad, muy buena por cierto, yo ni me he dado cuenta hasta que lo he leido en tu post.
Saludos.

----------


## ignoto

> ...y la gente quiere la repetición.


¿Y qué?
Si quieren que te pegues un tiro ¿Lo harás?

Eso es algo que no entiendo. Cuando alguien me dice que lo vuelva a hacer yo le hago caso omiso. Como si le hablaran a la pared, vamos.

La desaparición de Joshua Jay está muy bien. Yo no puedo hacerla porque utilizo el móvil para lo mismo que lo que el utiliza para la última desaparición y no puedo hacer la rutina.
Aún así, es una de las mejores rutinas cortas para magia de mesa en mesa que he visto ultimamente.

Para un uso inteligente de la flipper, recomiendo "Creaciones 2" de Manolo Talman. Allí se aprovecha un manejo de Kiko que es una pasada. El juego es una caña y vale para magia de cerca y salón.

----------


## r0ssen

Nada que objetar a la rutina del "maestro" piedrahita, aunque no me acaba de convencer absolutamente nada el movimiento de apertura de la flipper. Le veo quizas un pequeño cambio de ritmo que hace "telegrafiar" el movimiento. Puede que sea más natural el "Flip-move" de Troy Hooser, pero por si acaso yo sigo buscando algún movimiento de apertura propio y natural.

----------


## Ella

> que me enseño Joshua Jay en la conferencia se hace con fliper y cascarilla, y es una desaparición de monedas una a una (al final quedas limpio). Es bastante bueno, pero tampoco me convence...


el 3 fly yo lo empiezo es algo asi: van apareciendo 3 monedas una a una, luego estas viajan de mano a mano (en 3 fly) y luego van desapareciendo una a una, hasta mostrar las manos por ambas partes

no te da problemas la flipper y la cascarilla? a mi casi siempre me cuesta mucho sacarla, tengo que tirar del flap (corriendo peligro la goma). o simplemente al manipular se sale todo el rato
(o entra mucho o no entra nada).

----------


## mcmoli

Yo no tengo problemas para ponerla o quitarla, la verdad es que quedan bastante sueltas la fliper y la cascarilla... 

Gracias por vuestros consejos, el juego de piedrahita me encanta cada vez más, solo queda practicar!

----------


## mcmoli

ignoto, la verdad es que nunca he repetido un juego por que me lo hayan dicho, pero es una situación que no me gusta y por eso si se puede evitar prefiero hacerlo...

Quizás ea por la simplicidad del juego del vaso, que, al suceder tan rápido la gente pide que se repita... con un juego de 5 minutos no me ha pasado nunca

----------


## nitrojd

donde este el monedas a traves de la mesa que publica Tamariz en el monedas, monedas y monedas que se quite el juego de piedrahita, ese esta muy bien pa la tele, pero para hacer a la gente es mejor el otro. Es algo mas dificil tal vez, pero merece la pena. Puedes dar a examinar las monedas, siempre estas mas relajado con monedas normales y terminas limpio.

----------


## Ella

> Yo no tengo problemas para ponerla o quitarla, la verdad es que quedan bastante sueltas la fliper y la cascarilla... 
> 
> Gracias por vuestros consejos, el juego de piedrahita me encanta cada vez más, solo queda practicar!


que cascarilla usas, de medio dolar y fliper de medio dolar?
soy la unica a la que le pasa esto?

----------


## mcmoli

Pues uso cascarilla y flipper de 50 centimos de euro, le compre ambas a joshua jay, pero creo que solo hay un fabricante que las haga, así que supongo seran las mismas....En mi cascarillas las monedas quedan totalmente sueltas!

----------


## Némesis

> la verdad es que nunca he repetido un juego por que me lo hayan dicho, pero es una situación que no me gusta y por eso si se puede evitar prefiero hacerlo...


No te quepa la menor duda de que cuando ocurre eso es porque quieren intentar saber cómo lo haces. SIEMPRE. Aunque ni ellos mismos sean del todo conscientes. Así que tómate el "repite, por favor" como un "cuéntame el secreto, por favor".

----------


## Marco Antonio

hola ella:

No eres la única, como ya expliqué en algún otro post, el tamaño del medio dolar depende mucho de la fecha de fabricación, las monedas nuevas de medio dolar son un pelín más grandes, es muy poco, pero lo justo para que una cascarilla se enganche con una moneda nueva.

Igual le pasará a aquel que quiera usar la cascarilla del Hopping expanded con una moneda normal. 

con las monedas nuevas puedes pasar una lija muy finita por el canto de la moneda.

----------


## Ella

> con las monedas nuevas puedes pasar una lija muy finita por el canto de la moneda.


entonces...lijo mi flipper para que quepa en la cascarilla?

----------


## ingodwetrust

Pues ahora le veo explicación a muchos de mis problemas con la Okito y mis monedas de medio dólar Marco Antonio. Quiero decir, que siempre pensé que la caja era la problemática, pero seguro que el problema son las monedas tal y como tú dices, porque son nuevas.

No uso flipper todavía, pero ya llevaba unos días dándole vueltas a la cabeza y pedir una. Lo que ya no sé es si pedirla magnética o "normal", y mi mayor dilema es saber si pedirla de medio dólar, que son las monedas que normalmente utilizo (y es considerablemente más barata) o de dos euros, que entiendo que la gente está más acostumbrada a ellas (me refiero a la moneda, no a la flipper), pero que a mí me resultan demasiado pequeñas por el tamaño de mis manos. Sé que sobre mi segundo dilema, es decir, el tamaño de las monedas, ya hay un hilo abierto, pero quería enlazarlo con el tema de la flipper para saber vuestra opinión y así orientar mi compra.

Saludos, y vamos a por la lija.... Gracias Marco Antonio.

----------


## DrareG

> Pues ahora le veo explicación a muchos de mis problemas con la Okito y mis monedas de medio dólar Marco Antonio. Quiero decir, que siempre pensé que la caja era la problemática, pero seguro que el problema son las monedas tal y como tú dices, porque son nuevas.
> 
> No uso flipper todavía, pero ya llevaba unos días dándole vueltas a la cabeza y pedir una. Lo que ya no sé es si pedirla magnética o "normal", y mi mayor dilema es saber si pedirla de medio dólar, que son las monedas que normalmente utilizo (y es considerablemente más barata) o de dos euros, que entiendo que la gente está más acostumbrada a ellas (me refiero a la moneda, no a la flipper), pero que a mí me resultan demasiado pequeñas por el tamaño de mis manos. Sé que sobre mi segundo dilema, es decir, el tamaño de las monedas, ya hay un hilo abierto, pero quería enlazarlo con el tema de la flipper para saber vuestra opinión y así orientar mi compra.
> 
> Saludos, y vamos a por la lija.... Gracias Marco Antonio.


Eso que planteas depende de tus prioridades, si lo que pretendes es crear un buen efecto y que la gente no crea que hay " gato encerrado " pues lo mejor seria de 2 €, pero yo creo que si todos los trucos los haces con medio dolar y de repente les sales con monedas de 2 € se van a oler algo, asi que depende mucho, mirandolo asi, si las de 1/2 dolar estan: Mas baratas, estas mas acostumbrado, las usas en todos tus juegos... creo que deberias planteartelo. Porque es una diferencia considerable de precio. Asi que las de 1/2 $ no creo que desentonen tanto.  :Wink1: 

Saludos, esa solo es mi humilde opinión cada uno que lo enfoque como quiera   :Lol:  .

----------


## mcmoli

Os ha pasado que os detecten la fliper de 50 cent como moneda trucada debido a que la parte que se abre no tiene el relieve del borde como la original? 

A mi me lo vio mi novia, y lo cierto es que es verdad... supongo que con la de 2 euros no pasa lo mismo no ?

----------


## BITTOR

Lo malo de la flipper magnetica es que no creo que puedas usarla con cascarilla y que a pesar que las monedas de 2 euros no son muy magnetizables algo lo son y pueden intentar atraerse. Hablo desde una profunda ignorancia sobre este tema e; lo que pasa que yo tambien  tengo el dilema de si la quiero magnetica o sera mejor comprarme aparte una moneda magnetica o magnetizable.

----------


## BusyMan

> No te quepa la menor duda de que cuando ocurre eso es porque quieren intentar saber cómo lo haces. SIEMPRE


¿Y no crees que también puede ser que les ha gustado tanto la sensación de magia que quieren volver a sentirla?

Hay que tener cuidadín con los dogmatismos  :Wink1:

----------


## Némesis

> ¿Y no crees que también puede ser que les ha gustado tanto la sensación de magia que quieren volver a sentirla?
> 
> Hay que tener cuidadín con los dogmatismos


También es verdad.
Pero yo creo que, aunque no sean del todo conscientes, ellos tendrán más pistas de "dónde deban mirar". Si repetimos, perderían esa sensación de magia que dices.

----------


## Albericu

Bittor yo tengo la fliper magnetica de 50 centimos y si funciona con la cascarilla....me quede pillado con el juego de josua jey en Barcelona,peroclaro mis manos no son las suyas....je...je de momento.
Ella,el pasa pasa lo haces con fliper?yo lo hago con cascarilla y uso medio dolar,luego encadeno un matrix y alli llega mi destreza con monedas.Salu2

----------


## Marco Antonio

Contestando por partes.... 

Ella: Lijar una flipper con mucho cuidadito, es muy poco lo que hay que lijar.

Lo bueno de usar monedas de medio dolar, es que ya por si solas puedes de cir que tienen algo mágico (su procedencia), también puedes decir que las usas para que se vean mejor (por el tamaño), si se dejan examinar antes,  casi nunca hay problemas después.

PD: con monedas extranjeras es más dificil que se fijen en el contraste entre las dos partes de la flipper (el bordecillo famoso), ya que son menos conocidas.

----------


## La_iguana_magica

> Revisa el material de Troy Hooser.
> Creo que ha sido el que ha impulsado esta moneda.Tiene 3 dvd que están muy bien.


Bajandooo! ya os dire  :P

Por cierto, me da miedo preguntar por si me apalizais y tal, pero son politicamente correctas las descargas directas, P-2-P, to-rrent, pando, emmule...etc de DVD'S de magia en este foro?

----------

